# a long story that ends up with a duel 10g tank stand.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok guys/gals this is by far the most rewarding project iv done. this one means alot to me. it is not on the best looking one of my builds.

alright here is the story to why this means so much to me. 
my grandfather has dementia and has got to the point he could no longer care for himself so my family moved him to a home where he can have the care that he needs. My aunt he made his power of attorney(i hate her) has blown threw his $120,000 dollar bank account on personal stuff and we are in a huge family fight with her because of her wasteful spending's and wrong decisions and her having no explanations where the money has all gone. Anyways since she spent all his money on personal stuff or hid it for herself no one knows and my grandfather is to far gone to fix this problem with her. So she has put my grandfathers home on the market that he hand built back in 1947. So she invited everyone over to take what they want from the home because it will be demoed to place a new house on his land. everyone grabbed what they could going for the expensive stuff and what not. Now to me all of that was useless my grandfather did not tell everyone to go in there and take his stuff so i didnt feel comfortable doing it. plus when he was moved to the home he gifted me his watch that he got when he was in his early 20s its not worth much but the value means alot to me personally. 

sorry for the run on. but anyways what i grabbed from the home was the baseboard (plywood) that was on the raised basement floor. why did i go for this? i didnt want to take my grandfathers items like all the other gold diggers in my family :chair::chair::chair: 

so i got 4 sheets of plywood,original nails (as many straight ones i could get) and also some screws. that he put there in 1947. this is the floor him my grandmother and 7 kids slept on for 7 years while him and the kids built the house by hand. 

here is what iv done. i started a build for a duel 10g tank stand. this means much more to me then any of the money value crap that everyone got.

this is not the pretty stands i normally make and sell. this is one that im keeping for myself that means alot to me.

sneak peak. here. 










i already have the frame work done but not pictured. this is holding two 10s and will be 6 foot tall when its done, i also got some 2x4s from his work bench that im putting under it for a storage area.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for the run on guys, here's a picture with one tank in. The other hole is not cut yet because I don't have a spare tank to throw on it yet but will have one


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is a piece of him.....and your grandmother and aunts and uncles as well...he put his hands to it..they lived on it..it is a piece of your heritage.......no amount of money in the world can buy that....
well done cory.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The stand looks awesome, but the sentimental and historical value is infinitely better. Awesome job.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I know it does not look super great or anything but out of everything I could take the only thing I wanted was a peice of the house. Nothing else there matters to me. I'm going to miss that place a lot. I'm almost 22 years old but my grandpa is one of my best friends. When I was younger my dad was into drugs so if I needed help I would go to him. He tought me everything I know about cars and my strip car wouldn't be where it is at now without his help. 

Anyways im sure a few of you seen my past stands and this is nothing over the top at first glance you would think it was trash but it has a lot of meaning to me. I'm going to be doing a engraving possibly or sticker I'm not sure of the year 1947 above the first tank. I also ordered a picture decal of him to put on the side. It's him and my grandmother in front of the house when it was finished in 56 that's how long they stayed in that basement for. The baseboard came straight out of the "parents" room in the basement. 

I went there last night by him and showed him the pictures of the stand and he was proud of it. And he was glad I didn't take any of his valuables. He was disappointed in everyone besides me. He said it was fine that I took the baseboard and the top for the workbench. And he was not to happy to hear that my aunts kids are driving around in his new truck and his new car. Before my aunt put him in the home he spent 65k on a new Chevy truck and new car. He knew he was sick so he wanted to have fun in his last days.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know what you're talking about; the stand looks great. All the same, I'm glad that he appreciates what you did and why.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it will look better completed I have all of the frame work done, all I need to do is cut the hole for the tank but it's all ready to go besides that. I'm not going to do any work to it besides that small amount of sanding I did. I have a small stand I made for it to sit on with the wood from his work bench. It means a lot to me and I'm glad I got that. Everyone thought they scored with his guns and jewelry but I got the best thing from out of the house. It's something that he valued the most his work bench that he was on 24/7 and the original wood that was te vary first stuff to go into the house.


----------

